# Can't find reset button on wireless mouse!!



## troubdrgrl (Jul 30, 2007)

I promise I'm not that stupid (!!) but I feel that way. Changed the batteries (which wasn't even the problem) anyway now I can't reset my wireless moust cuz I can't find the Reset Button!! Feeling totally stupid but I've tried everything. It's a Logitech, Dell laptop, all USBs etc. are fine and I DID reset the wireless keyboard (found that button!!). But the mouse, I don't see a button anywhere and can't remember what I did to set it up. It's a 2-sided mouse with a roller wheel. Lights up on the bottom. Bottom has some screws and "lifters" to change batteries and LED, but no button!!! Called store they said, "Look for the button." Anyone know? THANKS


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there a recessed hole somewhere. Some of these things you have to use a toothpic or something of that nature to reset them.


----------



## troubdrgrl (Jul 30, 2007)

That sounds familiar, I think I do remember the guy telling me that now!! It was a while ago. Thanks very much, I'll try it!! Have a great night.


----------



## [URL]Scorpio (Aug 1, 2007)

i have one but the reset button is on the reciver and the bottom of the mouse and its green and big enough to push with a pinky same with key board but your'es might be difrent


----------



## troubdrgrl (Jul 30, 2007)

There was a recessed reset button, THANKS to friend who posted last night, I looked for it after his suggestion and still couldn't find it. Turns out it was so dark I couldn't see it until I was in daylight. It was off-center, toward the back of the mouse (in an odd place) a small, red, recessed "dot" and I did have to use a pen point to depress it (very tiny - paper clip end size). Thanks to each of you for replying.


----------

